# مناقشة حول قيم عوامل التخفيض set modifiers



## abumo3az (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما اود السؤال عنه هو الـset modifiers
بجد الواحد احتار 
مكاتب كتير فى مصر يقولك نستخدم عوامل تخفيض الجساءة لما يكون منشأ معرض لزلازل ورياح وبنستخدمهم بس علشان نجيب الازاحة الجانبية فقط وبنعمل موديل تانى بالايتاب مثلا بدون الموديفيرز ونصمم منه 
لما جيت السعودية لقيت ناس كتير واساتذة افاضل بتستخدم الموديفيرز وبتصمم علية وبتاخد منه قيم تسليح طبقا للكود الامريكى 
والحقيقة انا فعلا محتار والسؤال لما اجى اعمل check على الترخيم استخدم موديفيرز ولا لأ لأنه بصراه قيم الترخيم بتزيد جدا بالموديفيرز كذلك السؤال
لو حبيت تصمم بلاطة فلات سلاب وحطيت موديفرز للبلاطة 0.25 هاتلاقى البلاطة بقت ورقة ومش هتشيل اى عزوم كأنها بالظبط membran بتنقل احمال وبس فهل الكلام دة طبيعى ولا اية*​


----------



## سارية عثمان (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي المهندس abumo3az اشاطرك التسائل حول تلك النقاط المهمة،وان كان منصوص عنها صراحة في بعض المدونات العالمية مثل الكود الامريكي ،ما اهميتها عند التحليل والتصميم بالكود البريطاني مثلاً،لم اجد في الكود البريطاني نص صريح يوجب استخدامها ،ارجو من اساتذتنا بالملتقي الافادة.


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اية الافاضل لازم توخز هزة القيم على التحليل لانة واقعى ان تخفض الجساءة لان الواقعى ان الكمرة بعد متعدى الزم التشريخ حيحصلها شروخ كبيرة وقدرتها على حمل اللود اللى عليها بيقل
فلازم ناخدها فى كل حاجة


----------



## civileng111 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

لا اعتقد ان ال set modifier بيتحط وبيصمم بيه انا الموديل اللى بعمله بعمله كده وبصمم بيه وبيدى نتائج منطقيه وكويسه


----------



## abumo3az (25 أكتوبر 2010)

فى انتظار مشاركة اساتذة المنتدى
"""""""""""
الأخ 
civileng111 
قيم عوامل التخفيض مذكورة فى الكود المصرى فى حاله الزلازل
وموجودة فى الكود الامريكى بصفة عامة لذلك يجب عليك الاهتمام بهذة القيم


----------



## max_kimo2005 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم زمان لما انا كنت مشروع انشاءات كان الترخيم فى البلاطات اللى بيوصل سبانتها من 7-10 متر فلات سلاب طبعا وبتكون معديه المسموح به بحاجه بسيطه جدا فكان الاستاذ المحترم اللى بيناقشلى المشروع يقولى وزد السيت مودفير شويه يعنى بدل ما يبقى ,25 خليه نص معنى كده ان نص القطاع اشتغل معايا فالبتالى الترخيم هيقل النص عن الاول السؤال بتاعى بقه هل اللى قاله استاذى المحترم ده مظبوط يعنى قيم السيت موديفير دى ثابته ولا ومتغيره ولا ايه النظام


----------



## dyar_87 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم...
الامر set modifiers يستخدم لغرض تصغير عزم القصور الذاتي moment of inertia لاسباب عملية منها ظهور الشروخ الخرسانية و بالطبع كلنا نعرف ان المقطع سيتحمل عزم اقل. فالامر مربوط بالحالة التي تصمم فيها العناصر الانشائية فاذا كنت تتوقع حالات تنفيذية غير جيدة او متقنة فلازم انك تدخل set modifiers اقل ف ال(0) يعني ان العنصر ليس لها moment of inertia و ال(1) يعني ان moment of inertia المقطع ١٠٠% بغض النظر عن عمر العنصر


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## أسامه نواره (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ abumo3az
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *ما اود السؤال عنه هو الـset modifiers
> بجد الواحد احتار
> مكاتب كتير فى مصر يقولك نستخدم عوامل تخفيض الجساءة لما يكون منشأ معرض لزلازل ورياح وبنستخدمهم بس علشان نجيب الازاحة الجانبية فقط وبنعمل موديل تانى بالايتاب مثلا بدون الموديفيرز ونصمم منه
> لما جيت السعودية لقيت ناس كتير واساتذة افاضل بتستخدم الموديفيرز وبتصمم علية وبتاخد منه قيم تسليح طبقا للكود الامريكى
> ...


عوامل تخفيض عزم القصور الذاتى يؤدى الى اننا ندخل فى تحليل لاخطى للمنشأ وبالتالى تختلف قيم ونتائج الاجهادات الداخليه عن عدم استخدام عوامل تخفيض عزم القصور الذاتى وبالتالى يجب الرجوع للكود الذى تعمل به اذا رجعنا للكود المصرى فأنه نص صراحة على اهمال تأثير الانكماش والزحف أى اهمال تأثير سهم الهبوط طويل الامد فى حساب الاجهادات الداخليه فى القطاع والتى يتم بموجبها حساب قطاع الخرسانه وحديد التسليح






ولكن عند حساب قيمة الترخيم طويل الامد وكذلك تأثير الرياح والزلازل فانه يؤخذ فى الاعتبار التشقق الحادث فى قطاع الخرسانه لدارسة قيم سهم الهبوط 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت اتمنى تاجيل الموضوع لحين محاضرات الاستاذ ابراهيم كريم عن الموضوع خاصة انه وعد بمحاضرة بخصوصه وعندها يطرح الاسئلة للمناقشة بالتفصيل لكن ما دام عندنا الباشمهندس اسامة فلا باس ان اطرح اسئلتي....

الكود البريطاني لديه شيئين بخصوص التحليل الانشائي وتحليل المقاطع
بالنسبة للتحليل لحساب الاجهادات التي يتم حساب القوى والتسليح عليها هناك ما يعرف باعادة توزيع العزوم Moment redistribution والذي يسمح باخذ السلوك اللدن للخرسانة في الاعتبار
بالنسبة لحساب الانحراف فالكود ياخذ في الاعتبار تشقق المقطع في الحسابات

ماذا يمثل ال Set-modifier بالنسبة لهاتين النقطتين ...هل هو لمراعاة نوع المقطع ام لاعادة توزيع العزوم...هذا هو السؤال الاول


----------



## civileng111 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

لا لا انا مش اقصد كده خالص 

انا نسيت كلمه لا قبل يتحط 

على العموم لتصحيح سوء الفهم انا اقصد ان الموديل يتعمل من اوله وانا بوصف القطاعات اعمل الset modifier 

واجيب بيها تصميم المنشأ واعمل بيها ال CHECK


----------



## abumo3az (26 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس اسامة نوارة 
حضرتك انا سؤالى فى الاساس عن التصميم وحساب التسليح 
هل نستخدم هذة القيم سواء كان هناك زلازل ام لا ؟؟
اما بالنسبة للترخيم فطبيعى اننا بنحسبه long term 
الكود المصرى اعطى قيم فى حاله الزلازل
الكود الامريكى اعطى قيم ولم يحدد حالات بعينها معنى هذا اننا نستخدم هذة المعاملات دائما ؟؟


----------



## engabogabr (26 أكتوبر 2010)

صراحة انا كنت الاول استخدم دائما set modifier وطبعا زي ما انتوا عارفين ده بيققل الانريشيا جدا وبيقلل قدرة المنشأ على نقل الاحمال ولكن لو فكرنا بالموضوع شوية نلاقي ان هناك بعض العناصر الانشائية مثل الاعمدة صعب اوي اني اقلل فيها العزوم لانها من الصعب ان يحدث وتكون un cracked ولن يكون هذا الا في لحظة التاثير الديناميكي ..
ولكن لو نظرنا الى عنصر مثل الكمرة نجد انه فعلا يحدث له تشوة فيكون له تاثير ...
صراحه انا الموضوع ده حيرني كتير وسألت فيه دكاتره كتير ...
وما ستنتجته ورأي ان :
نقوم بعمل 2 موديل واحد بدون set modifier اخذ من ال straning action مث ال moment . shear .axial forece 
والموديل الثاني اعمل فيه set modifier وده استخدمه لاخذ منه قيم الدفبكشن واظن كده نكون اجمعنا بين الحسنيين ..


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> الكود البريطاني لديه شيئين بخصوص التحليل الانشائي وتحليل المقاطع
> بالنسبة للتحليل لحساب الاجهادات التي يتم حساب القوى والتسليح عليها هناك ما يعرف باعادة توزيع العزوم Moment redistribution والذي يسمح باخذ السلوك اللدن للخرسانة في الاعتبار
> بالنسبة لحساب الانحراف فالكود ياخذ في الاعتبار تشقق المقطع في الحسابات
> 
> ماذا يمثل ال Set-modifier بالنسبة لهاتين النقطتين ...هل هو لمراعاة نوع المقطع ام لاعادة توزيع العزوم...هذا هو السؤال الاول


كما تعرف فى علم الانشاءات أن عند حل منشأ غير محدد اساتيكيا (statically ind. str.) فاننا نستخدم أحدى الطرق فى حل المنشأ لايجاد الاجهادات الداخليه على سبيل المثال نستخدم طريقة (3moment eq. ) لحل الكمرات المستمره ولكن كشرط أساسى للحل لابد من تحديد قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى (I) للقطاع فاذا كانت الكمره من الخرسانه المسلحه فعندئذ نحتار فى تحديد قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى فهل هو القطاع الخرسانى كامل (Ig) بدون تشرخ وبدون حديد أم عزم القصور الذاتى عند التشرخ واعتبار وجود الحديد فى القطاع (Icr) أم أنه قيمه تقع بين الاثنين 
بالطبع عند تحميل الكمره بالاحمال لابد من حدوث تشرخ اذن ماهى قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى ؟؟ الذى منه نحسب الاجهادات على الكمره التى سوف استخدمها فى تصميم الكمره نفسها !!!!!!!!!!!!!! هذه واحده 
اذا رجعنا لقانون حساب عزم القصور الذاتى فى الكود المصرى وهو طبعا منقول من الكود الامريكى نجد




أنه يعتمد على قيمة أقصى عزوم يتعرض لها القطاع (Ma) وكذلك قيمة العزوم لهذا القطاع عند التشيخ (Mcr) والذى يعتمد على مسطح الحديد فى القطاع أى لابد من تصميم القطاع أولا لايجاد حساب قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى الذى نستخدمه اساسا فى حل الكمره لايجاد الاجهادات الداخليه التى سوف نصمم القطاع عليها !!!!!!!!!!!!! هذه ثانيه 
اذن ما هو الحل ؟؟ الكود المصرى ذكر فى المبانى العاديه أننا نهمل التشرخ فى القطاع عند التحليل الانشائى للكمره أو للمنشأ أى يتم أخذ عزم القصور الذاتى (Ig) فى التحليل الانشائى للحصول على الاجهادات الداخليه مع أن ذلك مخالف للواقع 
عند عمل التحليل الانشائى وعمل Moment redistribution للاجهادات الناتجه من التحليل الانشائى فانه بالطبع سوف نستخدم فى هذه الحسابات عزم القصور الذاتى عند التشرخ (Icr) وبالتالى استخدام Set-modifier فى التحليل الانشائى للبرامج الانشائيه ولكن وهو الاهم سوف تتغير معاملات كثيره فى قوانين التصميم لقطاع الخرسانه التى نستخدمها حاليا فى ايجاد أبعاد وتسليح القطاع الخرسانى فلابد أن يؤحذ ذالك فى الاعتبار
واذا نظرنا الى ال Set-modifier فانه محاوله للوصول الى قيمة (Icr) فى حسابات الترخيم فان ذلك محاوله ممتازه للوصول الى القيم الصحيحه لسهم الهبوط الفعلى ولذلك يجب استخدامها فى عمل حسابات سهم الهبوط 
تقبل تحياتى والى ان القاء بعد الحج ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الأزهري (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كما تعرف فى علم الانشاءات أن عند حل منشأ غير محدد اساتيكيا (statically ind. Str.) فاننا نستخدم أحدى الطرق فى حل المنشأ لايجاد الاجهادات الداخليه على سبيل المثال نستخدم طريقة (3moment eq. ) لحل الكمرات المستمره ولكن كشرط أساسى للحل لابد من تحديد قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى (i) للقطاع فاذا كانت الكمره من الخرسانه المسلحه فعندئذ نحتار فى تحديد قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى فهل هو القطاع الخرسانى كامل (ig) بدون تشرخ وبدون حديد أم عزم القصور الذاتى عند التشرخ واعتبار وجود الحديد فى القطاع (icr) أم أنه قيمه تقع بين الاثنين
> ...



جزاكم الله خير
وترجعوا بالسلامة ان شاء الله
لا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## م . أبو بكر (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أيها الأحباب ..
يبدو أن هذا الموضوع لن ينتهي ... فما أن ينتهي نقاش فيه حتى يبدأ نقاش آخر ..

من حيث المبدأ نقول أنه إذا قمنا بتخفيض عزم العطالة ( Moment Of Inertia ) لجميع الكمرات دفعة واحدة ، فإن نتائج التحليل ( Analys ) لا تتغير أبداً في المنشآت العادية .
ذلك أن عزم العطالة يخرج من الحسابات بكل الأحوال خصوصاً إذا كانت مقاطع الكمرات متساوية فهو يدخل كنسبة و ليس كقيمة ، و عليه فإن التخفيض بنفس النسبة لن يغير النتيجة .
و لذلك أهمل الكود هذا الحساب لأنك تستطيع أن تفرض قيمة I=1 و تمشي و نتائج التحليل لجميع القوى ستكون صحيحة .

لكن نتائج التسهم ( Deflection ) لن تكون كذلك لأن عطالة المقطع تدخل في الحساب كقيمة و ليس كنسبة .

و نحن عندما نلتزم بارتفاع الكمرات الأدني حسب الكود ( L/16 ) مثلا في الكمرات المستمرة فإن السهم Defd يكون محقق حكماً و لا داعي لتحقيقه .

لذلك يمكن ببساطة إهمال هذه العوامل في المنشآت العادية .

كما أن هذا التخفيض في المعاملات Set Modifier لا يؤثر على التصميم Design ، فالبرنامج يأخذ هذه القيم في الحساب التصميمي سواء غيرتها أم لم تفعل .

بمعنى أن هذه العوامل داخلة في التصميم لأنها من صميم علاقات حساب التسليح .. 
و عليه يمكننا في المنشآت التقليدية إهمال هذا التخفيض بدون أية مشكلة .

أما في حالة المنشآت العالية و المعرضة لقوى أفقية ( زلازل - رياح ) فإن قيمة الانزياح الناتج عن هذه القوى ( Delta ) يؤثر في قيمة دور الحركة و يدخل في حسابه بشكل مباشر .

و طالما أن المقطع المتشقق يؤثر في قيمة الانزياح و أن قيمة الانزياح تؤثر في دور الحركة و أن دور الحركة يؤثر في قيمة قوة القص القاعدي و أن قيمة قوة القص اؤثر في تحليل المنشأ ، وجب في هذه الحالة أخذ المقطع المتشقق بعين الاعتبار .

ببساطة إن قوة القص تتعلق بدور الحركة و دور الحركة يتعلق بالانزياح و الانزياح يتعلق بالعطالة و العطالة تختلف إذا كان المقطع متشققاً ، و بالتالي فإن قوة القص تتعلق بالمقطع المتشقق بشكل غير مباشر ... لكنه مؤثر للغاية .

و عليه طالبت الكودات بإدخال عوامل التخفيض في المنشآت العالية المعرض لقوى أفقية .

الآن ما هي قيمة عوامل التخفيض ..
إنها الواردة أعلاه في جدول الكود الأمريكي و ببساطة هي ( 0.7 للأعمدة ) و ( 0.35 في الكمرات ) .

أرجو أن الأمر اتضح بشكل أولي و مبسط .. و للحديث بقية .

احترامي .


----------



## eng_moukble (27 أكتوبر 2010)

> من حيث المبدأ نقول أنه إذا قمنا بتخفيض عزم العطالة ( Moment Of Inertia ) لجميع الكمرات دفعة واحدة ، فإن نتائج التحليل ( Analys ) لا تتغير أبداً في المنشآت العادية .
> ذلك أن عزم العطالة يخرج من الحسابات بكل الأحوال خصوصاً إذا كانت مقاطع الكمرات متساوية فهو يدخل كنسبة و ليس كقيمة ، و عليه فإن التخفيض بنفس النسبة لن يغير النتيجة .
> و لذلك أهمل الكود هذا الحساب لأنك تستطيع أن تفرض قيمة I=1 و تمشي و نتائج التحليل لجميع القوى ستكون صحيحة


 المهندس الكبير/ ابو الحلول
انت اشترطت أن مقاطع الكمرات متساويه طيب عند ادخال سقف يكون فيه جزء بلاطه عاديه (solid slab) وجزء بلاطه فلات (flat slab) عمق البلاطتين مختل ف ولوفى السقف كمرات مختلفه فى العمق ايه الحل؟؟؟
انا جربت أعمل السقف مره بدون تخفيض فى (set modiffer) لعزوم القصور الذاتى ومره بتخفيض لعزوم القصور الذاتى على برنامج الساب لقيت ان العزوم مختلفه كتثيرا فى الحالتين عايز اعرف الصح فين


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (27 أكتوبر 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> أيها الأحباب ..
> يبدو أن هذا الموضوع لن ينتهي ... فما أن ينتهي نقاش فيه حتى يبدأ نقاش آخر ..
> 
> من حيث المبدأ نقول أنه إذا قمنا بتخفيض عزم العطالة ( moment of inertia ) لجميع الكمرات دفعة واحدة ، فإن نتائج التحليل ( analys ) لا تتغير أبداً في المنشآت العادية .
> ...



أخي العزيز أبو بكر
ألا يؤثر تخفيض هذه المعاملات أيضا في نسب توزيع القوى الأفقية على العناصر المختلفة مثل الأعمدة و الكمرات و حوائط القص بسبب تخفيض الجساءة (العطالة) و هل اذا قمنا بتغيير معاملات التخفيض بغرض توزيع القوى الأفقية على حوائط القص فقط مثلا بما يخالف المعاملات الواردة بالكود المستخدم هل يتبعها البرنامج التصميمي أم يعود للقيم الواردة بالكود
تقبل تحياتي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hossamkatab (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي العزيز أبو بكر
معاملات التخفيض للكمرات مختلفة عن البلاطات والاعمدة اى فى حاله حل مبنى حتى لو دور واحد مكون من بلاطات وكمرات واعمدة ستختلف النتائج فى حاله ادخال القطاع كامل عنها فى حاله ادخال معاملات التخفيض للقطاعات.


----------



## م . أبو بكر (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أيها الأفاضل ..
لقد عمل المهندسون لسنوات طويلة على تحليل المنشآت بالطرق اليدوية ، بواسطة نظريات ( العزوم الثلاثة ) أو علاقات الصلابة و غيرها .
و كانت الصلابة تدخل آنذاك كاملة ، و تم حل آلاف المباني حسب الطرق التقليدية مع اعتبار نسب العطالات و ليس قيمها .

فكان يؤخذ أحد الكمرات على أن عطالته = 1 و يكون الباقي نسبة ثابتة منه ، فلو كان اصغر أو أكبر تضاف أو تنقص العطالة بحسب نسب عطالة الكمرتين .
و عليه كان يدخل قيمة العطالة I كنسبة بين الكمرات .

بمعنى أنه لا يتم إهمال فرق العطالة بين الكمرات ، لأنها تؤخذ كنسب بين بعضها البعض .. و في حال تخفيض جميع الكمرات بنفس النسبة فإن النتيجة تبقى نفسها ..

و لم يكن أحد يدخل عطالة الأعمدة في الحسابات / و حتى في الإطارات Frame ، فإن الأعمدة كانت تؤخذ كنسبة من هذه العطالات و لم تكن تخفض .

و عليه كان مقبولاً تجاهل القيمة العددية للعطالة لصالح نسبة هذه العطالات ..

أما بالنسبة لتخفيض عطالات الأعمدة فلا أرى أنها ضرورية في الحالات العادية نظراً لعدم وجود قوى شد و بالتالي لا يوجد تشقق ..

قد تختلف النتائج قليلاً في الحل الفراغي للمنشأ ، لكننا بالأصل كنا نحل منشآتنا التقليدية بشكل مستو و الحل الفراغي يعطي نتائج أقل بكثير من الحل المستو كما هو معروف .

و لو جربنا الحلول المستوية على البرامج الإنشائية لوجدنا أن تخفيض العطالات لا يؤثر كثيراً على النتائج ..

بكل الأحوال هذا رأيي و التجربة أكبر برهان .


----------



## م . أبو بكر (28 أكتوبر 2010)

و للتأكد أرفق هنا ملفين لنفس الإطار بنفس الأحمال الحية و الميتة و نفس تراكيب الأحمال .

الأول : No Set و تظهر فيه قيم العزوم .
الثاني Set و قد تم تخفيض المعاملات بنسب الكود ( 0.35 للكمرات و 0.7 للأعمدة ) .

دقق النتائج و لاحظ الفرق البسيط و الذي يضيع تماماً في التصميم .. فمجرد تحويل مساحة الحديد إلى عدد من القضبان و اعتماد النسب الدنيا لمساحات التسليح ، نجد أن قيم التصميم في الإطارين ثابتة دون تغيير .

مع التحية


----------



## م . أبو بكر (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أعود لأؤكد أنه في حال وجود قوى أفقية و تحليل فراغي فإن هذه المعاملات تكون ضرورية فعلاً لأنها تؤثر في دور الحركة ..


----------



## hossamkatab (28 أكتوبر 2010)

لقد اجريت نمذجة على الساب لمبنى ثلاثى الابعاد مرة باستخدام معاملات خفض المعاملات ومرة اخرى بدون ووجدت قيم النتائج متقاربة
فى حاله ادخال المعاملات يحدث الاتى
تقلل قيم العزوم على البلاطة وتزيد فى الكمرات والاعمدة بنسب بسيطة واعتقد لا يوجد منها مشكلة .
وان الحل بدون استخدام معاملات التخفيض يمثل سلوك المنشا قبل ظهور الشروخ وان الحل بالمعاملات يعيد ترتيب العزوم والقوى حسب تشريخ كل عنصر والقوى الموثرة عليه والحل بالطريقتين ارى انه صحيح فى حاله عدم ادخال احمال الرياح والزلازل.
قيم الترخيم فقط هى التى يحدث بها تغيير كبير وحاله ادخال المعاملات هى الاقرب للترخيم الاصح.


----------



## abumo3az (29 أكتوبر 2010)

احنا فى الشركة استقرينا على عمل وديل للمنشا مرتين
مرة بدون قيم الموديفير ودة بنحسب منه الترخيم بواسطة شيت اكسل بيحسب ic بنفسة حسب المدخلات 
وموديل اخر بالموديفير لحساب الاجهادات الداخلية وحساب التسليح
وكفى المؤمنين شر القتال


----------



## م . أبو بكر (30 أكتوبر 2010)

abumo3az قال:


> احنا فى الشركة استقرينا على عمل وديل للمنشا مرتين
> مرة بدون قيم الموديفير ودة بنحسب منه الترخيم بواسطة شيت اكسل بيحسب ic بنفسة حسب المدخلات
> وموديل اخر بالموديفير لحساب الاجهادات الداخلية وحساب التسليح
> وكفى المؤمنين شر القتال



عفواً .... فالعكس هو الصحيح ..

فعليك أن تحسب الترخيم ( Deflection ) بعد تخفيض المعاملات .
و يمكنك حساب الإجهادات الداخلية و التسليح بدون تخفيض المعاملات كما اسلفنا طالما أنه لا يوجد قوى أفقية على المنشأ ..


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أحسست ان هناك لبس كبير فى المفاهيم , فأحببت أن أشارك عسى الله أن يهدينا الرشاد

أخوانى الأعزاء يجب أن نفرق بين crack ال analysis و crack ال design

ما يحدث للخرسانة فى مبانينا نتيجة لل vertical loads يتم التعامل مع ال crack فى ال design

أما ماذكره الأخوة من ال ACI فهذا يخص ال analysis

أخوانى الأعزاء : فلسفة التصميم لمقاومة الزلازل : هو أن يحدث damageو لا يحدث collapse نتيجة لل MCE ( لأكبر زلزال متوقع) و عند حدوث هذا الزلزال يحدث cracking و هنا يلزمنا ال modifiers , و ذلك عند التصميم و عمل Check على ال drift , و تجاوزا نقوم بعمل ذلك فى الرياح , و لكن لو كان ال drift أكبر من allowable نقوم فورا بتحويل المنشىء إلى uncracked لأن فلسفة الرياح تشترط uncracked model
و بالتالى فى تحليل البلاطات لا نطبق هذه ال modifiers نتيجة لل vertical load 
أما ما ذكره الأخوة بخصوص ال cracking فى ال slab فهذا يحسبه ال SAFE بمجرد إدخال نوع الحالة على أنها cracked - و هو لعب بمقاومة الخرسانة فقط - , أما موضوع ال long term فهذا يخص ال creep و ال shrinkage و لا علاقة له بما نقول الأن

أرجو أن أكون أوضحت بعض الشىء

لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء

محمود الصقار


----------



## hossamkatab (30 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مهندس محمود الصقار الذى افهمه من كلامك ان مرحله تحليل المنشا وايجاد القوى الداخليه تتم بدون ادخال معالات التخفيض وفى مرحله التصميم توخد فى الاعتبار الشروخ الناتجة من العزوم وايجاد الترخيم الفعلى.
ولكن فى حالات وجود قوى افقية سواء رياح او زلازل اعرف انه ضرورى اخذ معاملات التخفيض فى الاعتبار لمعرفة قيم الازاحات هذا النقطة غير واضحة فى كلامك والمفروض يكون لو الازاحة اكبر من المسموح بها نحول المنشا الى cracked وليس uncracked
وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم المسلمين
والسلام عليكم ورحم الله


----------



## salahbaziedy1 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*نريد قولا فاصلا*

بعد قرائتى لجميع مداخلات الاخوه المهندسين بخصوص السيت موديفير وماتلاه من دخول عميق فى اسس التصميم والتحليل
ارى وجوب وجود تعليق نهائى متفق عليه مدعوم بالكود الامريكى او البريطانى ومعادلات التصميم 
:20:مع وافر الشكر
.................مهندس تنفيذ عاد الى رشده ( التصميم)


----------



## hossamkatab (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ملخص الموضوع من راى
* المنشا بيمر بمرحله uncracked stage فى بدايه وقبل تطبيق الاحمال ولو راجعنا قوانين الترخيم نجد ان عزوم مطبقة قبل Mcr لا تسبب تشريخ للخرسانة ونتعامل Ie= Ig اى بكامل القطاع هذة هى المرحله الاولى.
* المرحلة الثانية cracked عندما تزيد العزوم عن Mcr تبدا الخرسانة فى التشريخ وتقل كفائة القطاع ويعتمد التشريح على قيمة Ma اى العزم المتولد على القطاع وهو متغير من عنصر لاخر.
حسابات الترخيم والتشريخ كلها تتم فى مرحلة التصميم اى يمكن اهملها فى التحليل الانشائى او وضعها تقريبة كما هى معاملات الكود الامريكى والتى قد تختلف عن كود اخروهى غير موثرة فى التحليل الانشائى ولكن تاثيرها الاساسى فى قيم الترخيم والتى لا تاخد مباشرة من برامج التحليل بل باى برنامج اكسيل لحساب التشريخ والترخيم الفعلى او استخدام برنامج السيف . 
اى الان لا توجد مشكله والامور فل
ولكن عند ادخال احمال الرياح او الزلازل لمنشا كبير يصعب معرفة قيم الازاحة للمبنى باستخدام قوانين الترخيم المعروفة ولكن يتم اخد معاملات التخفيض لمعرفة قيم الازاحات الاقرب للواقع ودون استخدام القصة السابقة للترخيم واستخدام معادلات الكود التى لا تصلح فى هذة الحاله.

ارجو ان اكون اوصلت ما افهمة وان يصحح لى اخواننا ان كنت اخطئت فى شىء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
شكرا لكل من ادلي بدلوه


----------



## abumo3az (6 نوفمبر 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> عفواً .... فالعكس هو الصحيح ..
> 
> فعليك أن تحسب الترخيم ( Deflection ) بعد تخفيض المعاملات .
> و يمكنك حساب الإجهادات الداخلية و التسليح بدون تخفيض المعاملات كما اسلفنا طالما أنه لا يوجد قوى أفقية على المنشأ ..


 
لدينا شيت اكسل يقوم بحساب ie الحقيقية للعنصر ولكن بعد ادخالك لقيم العزوم بدون اى موديفير 
لذلك نقوم بعمل موديل بدون اى موديفير ونحسب منه الترخيم طويل المدى


----------



## heppoo2 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أحسست ان هناك لبس كبير فى المفاهيم , فأحببت أن أشارك عسى الله أن يهدينا الرشاد
> 
> ...


 
شكرا جزيلا للأخ محمود الصقار علي المعلومات القيمة و لكن عندي استفسار

معني هذا الكلام اننا نقوم بعمل nonlinear analysis أو cracked analysis للزلزال و نستخدم قيم التخفيض
اما الرياح نقوم بعمل linear analysis أو uncracked analysis و لا نستخدم قيم التخفيض هذه الواردة في الكود الأمريكي ؟
فاذا كان هذا الكلام صحيح فكيف يمكن الجمع بين الزلزال و الرياح في نفس المودل ام نقوم بعمل مودل للزلزال و اخر للرياح ؟
وهل هذا كله فقط لحساب قيم ال drift فقط ام انه يستخدم ايضا لتصميم الاعمدة و الحوائط ؟

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير عل التوضيح


----------



## Els3id Fathy (18 مارس 2012)

بعد قراءة كل المشاركات
أحب أقول إنى مفهمتش حاجة
وزاد اللبس


----------



## heno9 (18 مارس 2012)

لو كنت فاهم حاجة فحاسس اني بقيت مش فاهم من كتر الاجابات دي


----------



## msoror (18 مارس 2012)

heno9 قال:


> لو كنت فاهم حاجة فحاسس اني بقيت مش فاهم من كتر الاجابات دي




*أؤيد هذا*


----------



## Mostafa100 (18 مارس 2012)

الخلاصه


----------



## Lordmedo (18 مارس 2012)

كلام رائع و محترم
و لكن يجب التأكد من كلام الاخ "اسامه نواره" فى نقطة ان الكود المصرى نص على اهمال تأثير الانكماش و الزحف


----------



## maaam5831112 (18 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم
اود ان اعرض ما لدى من معلومات فى هذا الموضوع
1- عند تعرض المنشأ للاحمال ينشأ عن ذلك حدوث ازاحات مما يؤدى الى حدوث قوى داخليه M,N,Q,...
2- التحليل العادى باستخدام Ig هو تحليل خطى من الدرجه الاولى
3- التحليل اللاخطى باستخدام Icr هو تحليل من الدرجه الثانيه وهو التحليل المستخدم للمنشأت النحيفه التى يؤخذ فيها تأثير الازاحات من التحليل الخطى من الدرجه الاولى
ووفقا للكود الامريكى وubc يتم عمل التحليل اللاخطى عندما تكون قيم الازاحات اكبر من المسموح به وتتم هذه العمليه بطريقتين:
1- تحليل لاخطى صرف باستخدام معادلات لاخطيه وهو تحليل متقدم
2-تحليل لاخطى وهو عباره عن التحليل الخطى من الدرجه الاولى ولكن باستخدام معاملات تخفيض 0.7-0.35-0.25 
وفى حالة الرغبه فى تحديد الازاحات الناشئه عن التحليل يتم قسمة المعاملات السابقة /0.7 مع مراعاة اخذ احمال التشغيل وليست احمال factored loads 

الخلاصة : فى المنشأت العاديه ذات القطاعات غير النحيفة وازاحات جانبيه مسموح بها يمكن استخدام Ig 
وفى المنشأت ذات القطاعات النحيفة (التى تقل عن المسموح به فى الاكواد) وبالطبع تكون الازاحات الجانبيه اكبر من المسموح يتم اخذ المعاملات السابقة فى التحليل الانشائى حيث ان درجات التشرخ بها
تكون اكبر من المنشأت الاخرى
ملحوظه مهمه يجب عند حساب الازاحات اخذ احمال التشغيل working loads*


----------



## hossamkatab (21 مارس 2012)

```
1- عند تعرض المنشأ للاحمال ينشأ عن ذلك حدوث ازاحات مما يؤدى الى حدوث قوى داخليه M,N,Q,...
2- التحليل العادى باستخدام Ig هو تحليل خطى من الدرجه الاولى
3- التحليل اللاخطى باستخدام Icr هو تحليل من الدرجه الثانيه وهو التحليل المستخدم للمنشأت النحيفه التى يؤخذ فيها تأثير الازاحات من التحليل الخطى من الدرجه الاولى
ووفقا للكود الامريكى وubc يتم عمل التحليل اللاخطى عندما تكون قيم الازاحات اكبر من المسموح به وتتم هذه العمليه بطريقتين:
1- تحليل لاخطى صرف باستخدام معادلات لاخطيه وهو تحليل متقدم
2-تحليل لاخطى وهو عباره عن التحليل الخطى من الدرجه الاولى ولكن باستخدام معاملات تخفيض 0.7-0.35-0.25
وفى حالة الرغبه فى تحديد الازاحات الناشئه عن التحليل يتم قسمة المعاملات السابقة /0.7 مع مراعاة اخذ احمال التشغيل وليست احمال factored loads

الخلاصة : فى المنشأت العاديه ذات القطاعات غير النحيفة وازاحات جانبيه مسموح بها يمكن استخدام Ig
وفى المنشأت ذات القطاعات النحيفة (التى تقل عن المسموح به فى الاكواد) وبالطبع تكون الازاحات الجانبيه اكبر من المسموح يتم اخذ المعاملات السابقة فى التحليل الانشائى حيث ان درجات التشرخ بها
تكون اكبر من المنشأت الاخرى
ملحوظه مهمه يجب عند حساب الازاحات اخذ احمال التشغيل working loads
```
الله ينور يا هندسة
لو رجعنا للكود الامريكى 8.7 — Stiffness و R8.7 — Stiffness صفحة 112 سنجد شرح تفصيلى لهذا الموضوع وملخصه ان لا توجد مشكله فى التحليل من الدرجة الاولى من استخدام معاملات تخفيض الجساءات بحيث تكون معبرة عن التشرخات المتوقعه ويمكن تجاهلها واستخدام كامل القطاع ولكن فى التحليل من الدرجه الثانيه لابد من استخدامها

" قسمه المعاملات على 0.7 او يتم ضربها فى 1.4 كما ينص aci 8.8 انا اعلم انها تتم فى احمال الرياح ولا تتم فى الزلازل


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 يناير 2015)

بالنسبة ل shear wall modifiers بال ETABS

يوجد مشاركات قيمة من Faisal Habib
Software Support Manager at Computers and Structures Inc

بموضوع 
For the WALLS modelled as a shell element, the stiffness modification factor used is 0.7 ( according to ACI 10.10.4.1). IT SHOULD BE APPLIED TO ALL THE MODIFICATION FACTORS OR ONLY M11,M22 & M12?



Faisal Habib
Faisal
Faisal Habib
Software Support Manager at Computers and Structures Inc

In ETABS, shell or area element has two types of stiffnesses i.e. inplane stiffness refers as f11, f22 and f12 and out-of-plane stiffness refers as m11, m22 and m12. Refer to the Figure 40 of CSi Analysis Reference Manual which shows the direction of local axes and their corresponding stiffnesses:  For shear wall (both piers and spandrels), the flexural and axial behavior is modified by either f11 or f22 depending on the orientation of the local axis and the shear behavior is controlled by f12. In column and code terms f11 or f22 would correspond to modifications of EI or EA and f12 would correspond to modifications to GAshear. The code recommendations in Section 10.10 of ACI 318 code are related to slenderness effects where flexural deformations govern so they have recommended modifying EI (corresponding to f11 or f22 for shear walls). There is no recommendation about reducing the GAshear. You should, however, note that some of our users use modifiers for f12 also, where they expect deterioration of shear stiffness and want to be realistic in their modeling.The above discussion applies assuming the local axes 1 and 2 of the shear wall area object are either vertical or horizontal. This is under user control. When drawing in ETABS the default is to have the 1 axis horizontal and the 2 axis vertical. This means that the flexural modifier for EI should be applied to f22 for wall piers and to f11 for spandrels. If you apply the modifier to both f11 and f22 it hardly affects the results.For slabs where bending is always in the out-of-plane direction, modifiers m11, m22 and m22 are required to model cracking behavior.Summary:Assuming beams and columns are modeled as frame then the stiffness modifier table is as follows: ACI ETABS Beams........................................0.35*Ig I22 = I33 = 0.35Columns....................................0.70*Ig I22 = I33 = 0.70Walls-Uncracked.................0.70*Ig modeled as membrane – f11, f22 = 0.70 modeled as shell – f11, f22 = 0.70Walls-Cracked......................0.35*Ig similar to Walls-Uncracked (use modifiers of 0.35)NOTE:Walls are generally not designed for out-of-plane bending to avoid excessive longitudinal reinforcement. In this case, use a small modifier say 0.1 for m11, m22 and m12 so numerical instabilities could be avoided. However, use m11, mm2, mm12 = 0.70 (or 0.35) when considering the out-of-plane bending in wall.Flat Plates​

and


Faisal Habib
Faisal
Faisal Habib
Software Support Manager at Computers and Structures Inc

Please use the following link which provides better formatting: Thanks

https://wiki.csiamerica.com/x/AoBF
​

and

Faisal Habib
Faisal
Faisal Habib
Software Support Manager at Computers and Structures Inc

Hi Peter & Suhrid,

Unlike frame element where axial and flexural stiffnesses are uncoupled, wall axial and inplane bending stiffness depends on f22. Some users add columns at wall ends which are pin-ended at both ends to compensate the change in axial stiffness. However, recent papers suggest reducing the axial stiffness as well as bending stiffness for seismic analysis of walls. You can refer to the following paper for further details on this item:

Effective flexural stiffness for linear seismic analysis of concrete walls by Ahmed M.M. Ibrahim and Perry Adebar. This paper can be purchased from the following location:

https://article.pubs.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca...yLang=eng&articleFile=l04-014.pdf&secure=true

Spandrels where flexural bending governs i.e. span/depth ratio > 2, modifying f12 may not provide significant difference. However, spandrels with span/depth ≤ 2 have shear deformation and using a shear modifier may yield significant difference. In both cases, spandrel meshing is recommended to capture the double curvature bending in spandrels.​

Faisal Habib
Faisal
Faisal Habib
Software Support Manager at Computers and Structures Inc

Peter, I totally agree with you that adding additional column for compensating the axial stiffness is just a crazy idea (it was just an observation instead of recommendation). I do not think that meshing spandrel should cause instabilities. The shear stiffness modifier (f12 or K12) ranges differently depending on shear deformation vs. axial deformation. FEMA 356 provides some guidelines for using bending and shear modifiers. 

Jonathan, changing stiffness would cause larger secondary moment due to P-delta analysis since displacement increase due to reduce stiffness.
------------
Faisal Habib
Faisal
Faisal Habib
Software Support Manager at Computers and Structures Inc

Peter, 

I cannot put image or model file using this group so I will email the details on modeling spandrels using ETABS. I will add the info to CSi Wiki so everybody can see the details and will post the link in this group.
​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 يناير 2015)

CSI : Modeling cracked section properties for shear wall and slab


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 فبراير 2015)

من مشاركة م. [MENTION=74081]محمود الصقار[/MENTION]
بخصوص متي تكون ال wall modifier 0.35
في موضوع لو حد من أخوانا عنده سؤال فى علوم الأبراج هأحاول أرد عليها هنا محمود الصقار -مشاركة 634-



محمود الصقار قال:


> الكلمة المحذوفة هى c- r-a-c-k
> 
> الشد عموما له علاقة بال normal stress و ليس ال shear stress
> أذن أسبعدنا S12
> ...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 فبراير 2015)

من مشاركة م. [MENTION=74081]محمود الصقار[/MENTION]
بخصوص متي تكون ال wall modifier 0.35
في موضوع لو حد من أخوانا عنده سؤال فى علوم الأبراج هأحاول أرد عليها هنا محمود الصقار -مشاركة 634-



محمود الصقار قال:


> الكلمة المحذوفة هى c- r-a-c-k
> 
> الشد عموما له علاقة بال normal stress و ليس ال shear stress
> أذن أسبعدنا S12
> ...


----------



## zeeko (11 فبراير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> CSI : Modeling cracked section properties for shear wall and slab



معنى ذلك يتم تخفيض 
f22 
f12
m11
m22
m12
في جدران القص
دون
f11
اليس كذلك ؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (11 فبراير 2015)

أحب أن أنقل أليكم رد المهندس القدير/ حسين رضا في هذا الموضوع و قد كتب التالي علي أحدي المنتديات

Modelling cracked behavior of shear walls in ETABS​

Flexural and axial behaviours for shell wall elements can be modified in ETABS by using either f11 or f22 property modifiers, depending on the orientation of your local axes. The shear behaviour is controlled by f12 property modifier. The terms f11 or f22 would correspond to modifications of EI or EA and f12 would correspond to modifications to GA shear. The code recommendations in ACI318-05, Section 10.11 are related to slenderness effects where flexural deformations govern so the code recommends modifying EI (corresponding to f11 or f22 for shear walls). Furthermore, ACI318-08 Section 8.8 includes recommendations for member’s properties modification factors to be used for lateral loads analysis. There is no recommendation for reducing the GA shear. Modifiers for f12 can be used where deterioration of shear stiffness is expected.

The above discussion applies when the local axes 1 and 2 of the shear wall area object are either vertical or horizontal. This is under user control. When drawing walls in ETABS, the default is to have the 1 axis horizontal and the 2 axis vertical. This means that the flexural modifier for EI should be applied to f22 for wall piers and to f11 for spandrels.

*The designer should keep in mind the following:*
If the factored moments and shears from an analysis based on the moment of inertia of a wall, taken equal to 0.70Ig, indicate that the wall will crack in flexure, based on the modulus of rupture (fr=0.62*sqrt(f'c)), the analysis should be repeated with I =0.35Ig in those stories where cracking is predicted using factored loads.
We can summarize the followings: 
1. For shell elements pier-shear walls with default orientation of local axes, the main modifier affects directly on flexural stiffness "EI" is "f22".

2. For shell elements spandrel- beam with default orientation of local axes, the main modifier affects directly on flexural stiffness "EI" is "f11".

ACI318-08 code declared in its commentary “R.8.8.2“that the modulus of shear modulus may be taken as 0.4Ec, so the shear stiffness modifiers "f12" could be reduced as well.

In general, we can use the following stiffness modifiers for pier-shear walls: 
f11=1, and f22=f12=m11=m22=m12=0.7 for un-cracked walls.
f11=1, and f22=f12=m11=m22=m12=0.35 for cracked walls.
For spandrel shell-modelled beams: 
f22=1, and f11=f12=m11=m22=m12=0.35

For shell-modelled deep wall spandrel-outriggers under high level of horizontal and vertical stresses: 
f11=f22=f12=m11=m22=m12=0.35

Sometimes, the designer may go lower than those values of stiffness modifiers mentioned in code. This decision depends on designer's judgement on the degree of cracking and the expected degradation in element's stiffness under the cyclic loading and level of developed stresses.

It is good to highlight the followings: 
1. Against the expected, ACI318-08 code doesn't discuss the issue of reducing the flexural stiffness modifier under chapter "21" adopted for Earthquake Resistance Structures, even though this issue is quite related to the ductility and design of structures under the attack of earthquake waves.
However ACI code discuss this issue under the clause of slenderness effect in compression members, and to be more specific, when it talks about the design of long/slender columns which are extremely affected by the second order displacement/moment result from lateral load such wind & earthquake load. In this regard: it is so clear that reducing the flexural stiffness will lead to increase the lateral displacement caused by lateral load and then increasing the second order moment effect "P-Delta" called-phenomena.

2. Reducing the flexural stiffness affects directly on structure stability index (equation 10-10 in ACI318-08).

3. Ductility of structure may measure by the degree of flexural cracking takes place under the reversal/cyclic seismic load.
These cracks grow up from cycle to the other result in degradation in element’s stiffness. And for high-ductile special structures the degree of degradation quite differs from this observed for low-ductile structures. However ACI code releases up to 2005 edition have no such distinction in the value of stiffness modifiers between special, intermediate and ordinary structures, whereas the latest edition ACI318-08 start show such difference as shown on equations “10-8” & “10-9”.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 فبراير 2015)

و لماذا لا نخفض f11 ?
لا أعتقد أن هناك ما يقول بذلك في المناقشة ..
ما فهمته هو أن هناك مشكلة بخصوص تخفيض f22 حيث أن معامل تخفيض المساحة = 1.0 بينما معامل تخفيض الجساءة = 0.70 و البرنامج لا يستطيع تخفيض الجساءة بمفردها ..
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 فبراير 2015)

- يمكن الاطلاع على مشاركة لنفس الموضوع
على الصفحات (12-13-14 ) في الموقع

{مشاركة} يوكل للكور وجدران القص مقاومة كامل قوى القص القاعدي دون مشاركة الاطارات كيف تفسر ذلك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t454326.html


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 فبراير 2015)

[MENTION=859646]ayelamayem77[/MENTION]
ممكن رابط مشاركة المهندس القدير/ حسين رضا 

لان في جزء منها كلام ل CSI - الفقرتين الأولي والثانية- ولا أدري هل باقي الكلام منقول عنهم أم هو رأي وتعقيب م حسين رضا عليهم

الفقرتين الأولي والثانية بتاريخ Dec 09, 2011 v. 5
https://wiki.csiamerica.com/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=9142551

لمعرفة تطور تحديث CSI لهذا الموضوع
https://wiki.csiamerica.com/pages/viewpreviousversions.action?pageId=4554754

والصورة - في مشاركة #42 أعلاة- من اخر تحديث CURRENT (v. 12) ل CSI


----------



## ayelamayem77 (11 فبراير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> @ayelamayem77
> ممكن رابط مشاركة المهندس القدير/ حسين رضا
> 
> لان في جزء منها كلام ل CSI - الفقرتين الأولي والثانية- ولا أدري هل باقي الكلام منقول عنهم أم هو رأي وتعقيب م حسين رضا عليهم
> ...



هذا رد للمهندس حسين رضا علي موقع engineering gate و طبعا رد قديم لأن الموقع لا يتم تحديثه و لا أجد الموقع الان علي شبكه الانترنت


----------



## ayelamayem77 (11 فبراير 2015)

تقول شركه csi التالي:
Walls are generally not designed for out-of-plane bending to avoid excessive longitudinal reinforcement. In this case, use a small modifier say 0.1 for m11, m22 and m12 so numerical instabilities could be avoided. However, use m11, mm2, mm12 = 0.70 (or 0.35) when considering the out-of-plane bending in wall.

هذا مخالف للكود 

و كيف لا تتعرض الحائط للعزوم خاج مستواه أعتقد هذا يحدث تحت تأثير القوي الافقيه من زلازل أو رياح


----------



## ayelamayem77 (11 فبراير 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> تقول شركه csi التالي:
> Walls are generally not designed for out-of-plane bending to avoid excessive longitudinal reinforcement. In this case, use a small modifier say 0.1 for m11, m22 and m12 so numerical instabilities could be avoided. However, use m11, mm2, mm12 = 0.70 (or 0.35) when considering the out-of-plane bending in wall.
> 
> هذا مخالف للكود
> ...



أعتقد أنه رد خطأ للسبب التالي 

و ماذا عن الحوائط السانده في المبني ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (11 فبراير 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> تقول شركه csi التالي:
> Walls are generally not designed for out-of-plane bending to avoid excessive longitudinal reinforcement. In this case, use a small modifier say 0.1 for m11, m22 and m12 so numerical instabilities could be avoided. However, use m11, mm2, mm12 = 0.70 (or 0.35) when considering the out-of-plane bending in wall.
> 
> هذا مخالف للكود
> ...


أضيف أن الزلازل تعرض الحوائط لقيم كبيره من العزوم خارج المستوي فلابد من تصميم الحوائط علي أنها قطاع معرض لضغط من الحمل الرأسي و عزوم خارج المستوي من الزلازل (طبعا بالاضافه للقص المتولد في مستوي الحائط in-plan shear)
فأذا تعم تصغير القيم m22 لقيمه 0.1 كما تقول الشركه المنتجه ستنتهي العزوم المتولده من الزلازل و هذا مخالف للكود تماما


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 فبراير 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أضيف أن الزلازل تعرض الحوائط لقيم كبيره من العزوم خارج المستوي فلابد من تصميم الحوائط علي أنها قطاع معرض لضغط من الحمل الرأسي و عزوم خارج المستوي من الزلازل (طبعا بالاضافه للقص المتولد في مستوي الحائط in-plan shear)
> فأذا تعم تصغير القيم m22 لقيمه 0.1 كما تقول الشركه المنتجه ستنتهي العزوم المتولده من الزلازل و هذا مخالف للكود تماما



بغض النظر عن هذة الجملة التي وضعتها CSI لحل مشاكل في الحسابات
"In this case, use a small modifier say 0.1 for m11, m22 and m12 so numerical instabilities could be avoide"
https://wiki.csiamerica.com/display...ed+section+properties+for+shear+wall+and+slab

فأن كلام م. رضا متوافق مع CSI بعد هذة الجملة 
" However, use m11, mm2, mm12 = 0.70 (or 0.35) when considering the out-of-plane bending in wall."
بالإضافة للجزء الخاص ب f11, f22
" This means that the flexural modifier for EI should be applied to f22 for wall piers and to f11 for spandrels"



ayelamayem77 قال:


> أحب أن أنقل أليكم رد المهندس القدير/ حسين رضا في هذا الموضوع و قد كتب التالي علي أحدي المنتديات
> 
> In general, we can use the following stiffness modifiers for pier-shear walls:
> f11=1, and f22=f12=m11=m22=m12=0.7for un-cracked walls.
> ...



الخلاف:
هو ان CSI لا تري ان هناك مشكلة كبيرة اذا تم تخفيض f11,f22 معاً
"If you apply the modifier to both f11 and f22 it hardly affects the results."

=================
يوجد إعتراض من مصممين كبار علي تخفيض بf22 كمت ذكر مهندسنا [MENTION=13912]سيف الدين مرزوق[/MENTION]


سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> و لماذا لا نخفض f11 ?
> لا أعتقد أن هناك ما يقول بذلك في المناقشة ..
> ما فهمته هو أن هناك مشكلة بخصوص تخفيض f22 حيث أن معامل تخفيض المساحة = 1.0 بينما معامل تخفيض الجساءة = 0.70 و البرنامج لا يستطيع تخفيض الجساءة بمفردها ..
> تحياتي



وكانت المناقشة مع Faisal Habib -Software Support Manager at Computers and Structures Inc- نفسة 
ويمكن متابعتها علي مجموعة ETABS modellers 

https://www.linkedin.com/groupItem?...xcyEO7_TA_giuRN#commentID_5960649796954902528

وايضاً ان يتم تعديل هذة الموضوع علي موقع CSI اكثر من مرة ليصل ل v12 خلال 5 سنوات من 2010 حتي الآن
https://wiki.csiamerica.com/pages/viewpreviousversions.action?pageId=4554754
دليل علي انة لم يحسم بعد وان ال CSI ستحاول إيجاد حلول لتلك الإعتراضات والموضوع متوقف الآن علي الحس الهندسي وفهم سلوك المنشأ


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 فبراير 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> تقول شركه csi التالي:
> Walls are generally not designed for out-of-plane bending to avoid excessive longitudinal reinforcement. In this case, use a small modifier say 0.1 for m11, m22 and m12 so numerical instabilities could be avoided. However, use m11, mm2, mm12 = 0.70 (or 0.35) when considering the out-of-plane bending in wall.
> 
> هذا مخالف للكود
> ...



أعتقد أن الشركة أشارت فقط أن تعرض الحوائط لعزوم خارج مستواها ليس خطئا و لكن سيؤدي الى زيادة التسليح ..
تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 فبراير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> الخلاف:
> هو ان CSI لا تري ان هناك مشكلة كبيرة اذا تم تخفيض f11,f22 معاً
> "If you apply the modifier to both f11 and f22 it hardly affects the results."



أيضاً CSI تري انة لا داعي لتخفيض f12 علي عكس م. رضا 
"There is no recommendation about reducing the GAshear. You should, however, note that some of our users use modifiers for f12 also, where they expect deterioration of shear stiffness and want to be realistic in their modeling."

ويتفق مع م رضا Peter Placzek في موضوع تخفيض f12 مع إعتراضة علي تخفيض f22

الكلام ل Peter Placzek علي هذا الرابط - أضغط هنا-

Peter Placzek
Peter
Peter Placzek
Design Director at Meinhardt (VIC)
Top Contributor

I use M11,M22=0.3 to 0.6 (depends on thickness and building height) and M12=0.1 as default. 


To spandrels I apply externaly F12=0.3 - this is based on matching behaviour of finely meshed spandrel compared to coarse meshing as well allowance for shear cracking. 
(Note F12 =1 in unmeshed spandrels gives excessive spandrel stiffness) 

I than factor F12 externally in zones of walls to release any excessive local stresses as necessary. I believe that since the weakness of the walls is shear, this is what should be factored not F11 and F22 since you canot factor for tension without factoring compression as well. 

The F12 reduction automatically reduces F11 and F22 in the most efficent way.

====
وايضا لة 
Faisal, good to see you get involved. 
I see no issue with F11 factor on spandrels, but I reiterate that unless the spandrels are meshed very finely F12 factor is required to get realistic stiffness. 

I see problem with F22 factor on piers. The F22 reduction softens the walls in compression - the dominat load and potentially changes load distribution in tall buildings. I think you should factor the column axial stifness to match.

Actually reading the clause in ACI it clearly says Area modification factor =1.0 
Unfortunately for piers F22 influnces both Ig which requires factor 0.7 and Area which requires factor 1.0. You can't do one without the other. 
I do see merit in factoring both columns and piers axial stiffness by 0.7 for consistency. After all, when you consider creep, the long term shortening of walls and columns will actually be closer to 0.7A stiffness than 1.0A stiffness (0.5 to 0.7A).


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 فبراير 2015)

فالمشكلة في كيفية تحقيق شروط الكود في البرنامج دون التأثير علي شئ أخر

ولحين انتهاء csi من حل جميع الإعتراضات

أجد ان نتبع توصيات الشركة المصنعة csi أو رأي م رضا. مع الحكم الشخصي في بعض الحالات الخاصة.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 فبراير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> و لماذا لا نخفض f11 ?
> لا أعتقد أن هناك ما يقول بذلك في المناقشة ..
> ما فهمته هو أن هناك مشكلة بخصوص تخفيض f22 حيث أن معامل تخفيض المساحة = 1.0 بينما معامل تخفيض الجساءة = 0.70 و البرنامج لا يستطيع تخفيض الجساءة بمفردها ..
> تحياتي[/QUالبرنامOTE]
> ...


----------



## ayelamayem77 (11 فبراير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أعتقد أن الشركة أشارت فقط أن تعرض الحوائط لعزوم خارج مستواها ليس خطئا و لكن سيؤدي الى زيادة التسليح ..
> تحياتي


لابد من تعرض الحوائط لعزوم خارج المستوي عند تعرض الحائط لقوي زلزاليه أو رياح و ذلك يمكن التحقق منه من كتاب الدكتور جوش seismic and wind analysis on concrete buildings و ذلك عند تصميم حائط خرساني (الامثله المحلوله)

أيضا عند وجود حائط خرساني ساند في البدروم ووجود حمل الردم سيعمل علي توليد عزم m22 خارج مستوي الحائط فلا يمكن بأي حال من الاحوال أهماله كما تدعي الشركه المنتجه بتخفيض المعامل m22


----------



## ayelamayem77 (11 فبراير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> فالمشكلة في كيفية تحقيق شروط الكود في البرنامج دون التأثير علي شئ أخر
> 
> ولحين انتهاء csi من حل جميع الإعتراضات
> 
> أجد ان نتبع توصيات الشركة المصنعة csi أو رأي م رضا. مع الحكم الشخصي في بعض الحالات الخاصة.



كلام جميل و أنا أميل لرأي المهندس/حسين رضا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (12 فبراير 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> لابد من تعرض الحوائط لعزوم خارج المستوي عند تعرض الحائط لقوي زلزاليه أو رياح و ذلك يمكن التحقق منه من كتاب الدكتور جوش seismic and wind analysis on concrete buildings و ذلك عند تصميم حائط خرساني (الامثله المحلوله)
> 
> أيضا عند وجود حائط خرساني ساند في البدروم ووجود حمل الردم سيعمل علي توليد عزم m22 خارج مستوي الحائط فلا يمكن بأي حال من الاحوال أهماله كما تدعي الشركه المنتجه بتخفيض المعامل m22



عندما درست دراسة القوى الزلزالية نظريا و عند حساب مركز الجساءة و جساءة العناصر تعلمت أن أهمل جساءة الأعمدة و الحوائط ذات الاتجاه القصير في اتجاه محور الدراسة و لا ينطبق ذلك على الكور ..
فهو على حد علمي تقريب له أساس نظري و الشركة ليست مصدره الوحيد ..
تحياتي


----------



## najdat52 (12 فبراير 2015)

يؤخذ عزم القصور الحقيقيى قبل التشوه بفعل الزلزال
يوخذ عزم القصور المخفض بعد الزلزال اي بعد التشوه و التشقق
المبنى يجب ان يبقى 
ايهما تفضل انت المسول


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 فبراير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> بغض النظر عن هذة الجملة التي وضعتها CSI لحل مشاكل في الحسابات
> "In this case, use a small modifier say 0.1 for m11, m22 and m12 so numerical instabilities could be avoide"
> https://wiki.csiamerica.com/display...ed+section+properties+for+shear+wall+and+slab
> 
> ...


@محمد ابو مريم
الخلاف بين الشركه و المهندس/حسين رضا هو أن المهندس حسين لا يخفض f11 للحوائط pier or spandrels بينما تسمح الشركه بتخفيض الأثنين معا بدون تأثير يذكر علي النتائج كما أوضحت أنت كما أن المهندس حسين يخفض أيضا المعامل f12 و لا تعترض الشركه علي ذلك 
فأذا فرضا أننا سنتبع كلام الشركه المنتجه حيث أنه الكلام الاحدث
أنا أعترض فقط علي هذه الجمله الغريبه

Walls are generally not designed for out-of-plane bending to avoid excessive longitudinal 
reinforcement
​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (12 فبراير 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> @محمد ابو مريم
> الخلاف بين الشركه و المهندس/حسين رضا هو أن المهندس حسين لا يخفض f11 للحوائط pier or spandrels بينما تسمح الشركه بتخفيض الأثنين معا بدون تأثير يذكر علي النتائج كما أوضحت أنت كما أن المهندس حسين يخفض أيضا المعامل f12 و لا تعترض الشركه علي ذلك
> فأذا فرضا أننا سنتبع كلام الشركه المنتجه حيث أنه الكلام الاحدث
> أنا أعترض فقط علي هذه الجمله الغريبه
> ...



هذ الكلام في حال عدم تواجد قوى وافعال اخرى
تعمل على الوجه المتعامد مع الجدارout of plane
1-ماذا اذا كان الجدار القصي هو جدار
ساند في الأقبية بدروم وعليه قوى دفع افقيه
2- كل الكودات تنص على تصميم الجدران القصية
على حمولة افقية معينة متعامدة مع 
وجه الجدار lateral loads
- لذلك لا داعي لعمل تخفيضات او ريليز
ففي حال تواجد حمولات out of plane
يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار في تصميم الجدار


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 أكتوبر 2015)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الكلمة المحذوفة هى c- r-a-c-k
> 
> الشد عموما له علاقة بال normal stress و ليس ال shear stress
> أذن أسبعدنا s12
> ...



تطبيق علي s22


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أكتوبر 2015)

لا داعى لتخفيض العزوم خارج مستوى حوائط القص 
بمعنى لا داعى لتخفيض m11 and m22
وهذا يتفق مع الكود الامريكي ايه سي أى 

هناك نقطة هامة يجب أن ننتبه إليها وهى لماذا يجب أن نقوم بتخفيض العطالة لحوائط القص بحسب الكود الأمريكى نخفض ال Ig فى المستوى أكس والمستوى واي 
الملاحظة الأولى :
تخفيض كل عطالات حوائط القص لن يؤثر على نسب توزيع القوى الزلزالية للحوائط بل ستظل كما هى فى حال أننا قمنا بتخفيض جميع العطالات بنفس القيمة

الملاحظة الثانية والهامة :
تخفيض عطالات البناء لحوائط القص يؤدى إلى زيادة كل من 
إنحناء البناء بالأتجاه الأفقى وهو ما نسميه بالدريفت 
زيادة هذا الإنحناء تؤدى إلى زيادة الجهود المتولدة على البناء نتيجة تحليل ال بي دلتإذن عدم تخفيض عطالة حوائط القص هو مخالفة صريحة للكود ومخالفة قد تؤدى لعدم حساب الدريفت بالشكل الصحيح وفق الكود الأمريكى 


بالنسبة للعنصر القشرى حينما نقوم بالضغط بأتجاه محور 11 يؤدى إلأى ظهور قوى شد بالإتجاه 22 والعكس صحي فربما هنا أختلف مع المهندس العبقرى حسين رضا الذى أحترمه وأتمنى ذات يوم أن أقرأ كتابا له يشرح فيه تصميم المبانى العالية بعبقريته المعروفة أقول بضرورة تخفيض عطالة العنصر القشرى 
I mean it is highly recommnded to reduce F11 & F22

الخلاصة 
F11 =0.7
F22= 0.7
M11=M22=1
فالقوى التى تؤثر على حوائط القص خارج المستوى كقوى رياح لا يذكر مقارنة بالعزوم المتولدة من الزلازل والرياح فى مستوى حائط القص
ولكن سواء خفضنا هذه العطالات M11 AND M22 أو لم نخفضها فهى لن تؤثر لا على الدريفت ولا على حصة هذا الحائط الذي سوف يمتصها من قوى الزلازل أو الرياح 

وتقبلوا جميعا خالص تحياتى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أكتوبر 2015)

najdat52 قال:


> يؤخذ عزم القصور الحقيقيى قبل التشوه بفعل الزلزال
> يوخذ عزم القصور المخفض بعد الزلزال اي بعد التشوه و التشقق
> المبنى يجب ان يبقى
> ايهما تفضل انت المسول


لاحظ أنه هناك شرط بالكود لتخفيض الجساءة للبناء ككل بصفة عامة لأن ذلك سيؤثر على حساب إزاحة البناء الأفقية والتى يمكن أن تؤدى لإنهيار البناء
فالبلاطات والكمرات والأعمدة وحوائط القص يجب أن يتم تخفيض جسائتها 
فمثلا حينما تخفض جساءة حوائط القص 70% معنى ذلك أن إزاحة البناء الأفقية زادت على الأقل بقيمة تساوى 40% 
إن هذا له إنعكاس مباشر على حساب ال بى دلتا 

ولم يكتفى الكود الإمريكى بذلك بل ذهب لأبعد من ذلك وهو حساب القيمة الفعلية للمقطع المتشقق لحوائط القص والتى يمكن بناء على تلك الحسابات أن ينتج عنها تخفيض جساءات حوائط القص بقيمة أكبر فيمكن أن يتم تخفيض العطالة ب 50 % وربما 40 % وهكذا
فى كل هذا الإزاحة الأفقية للبناء ستزيد والجهود الإضافية التى ستتولد بسبب ذلك الإنزياح ستزيد وكلها من العوامل الخطيرة والهامة والتى يمكن أن تؤدى لإنهيار البناء




فالموضوع ليس كما يفضل المصمم بل هناك شرط بالكود يجب الإلتزام به 
وبالتالى حتى لا يتشتت الزملاء وبحسب خبرتى التواضعة بهذا الموضوع أنصح بالإتى 

تخفيض جساءات حوائط القص كتالى 
f11=f22=f12=0.7

for m11 and m22

more safe to use m11=m22=0.7
but this reduction for m11 and m22 is not required by aci 318 code


----------



## eng-mahfouz (10 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم السيد [MENTION=432469]mecheil.edwar[/MENTION]

[/COLOR]

تخفيض جساءات حوائط القص كتالى 
f11=f22=f12=0.7

ولكن االشركة لم تخفضf12 ايضا لم يتم تو ضيح من قبلها كيفية تحديد متى نعتبر ان مقطع الجدار او العامود متشقق ام 
 لا cracked يرجى بيان رايكم فيما سبق

[h=1]Modeling cracked section properties for shear wall and [/h][h=1]slab[/h]


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 أكتوبر 2015)

eng-mahfouz قال:


> السلام عليكم السيد @mecheil.edwar
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...


أشكرك على المتابعة وسأقوم بالرد لاحقا

تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (24 يناير 2016)

PRACTICAL MODELLING OF HIGH-RISE DUAL SYSTEMS WITH REINFORCED CONCRETE SLAB-COLUMN FRAMES

This paper discusses practical modelling issues pertinent to the design of an irregularly shaped reinforced concrete (RC) high-rise building currently under development in New York City

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ljye174ye3rx107/Shi10c-ev.pdf


----------

